# Diagrama de cargador USB de iPod



## gatteen (Ago 14, 2008)

hola, que tal?

miren, el otro dia estaba escuchando musica en mi ipod y pss en una tienda vi que salia algo caro un cargador de ipod de los que se conectan al tomacorriente domestico, y diseñe uno en el livewire, y ya lo construi y pues si me regula el voltaje y todo, pero el problema es que no me cumple con el fin que lo hice, cargar el ipod... aqui les dejo el diagrama y pues si alguien me podria ayudar a ver que le falta para que en el ipod aparezca el signo de cargando en la parte donde sta la bateria.. pues me seria de mucha ayuda.. aparte pss el proyecto es muy economico xP

en la terminal donde esta conectado el multimetro.. puse la terminal usb y pues el generador de ca viene siendo el suministro domestico de electricidad.. pues yo lo arme asi como esta alli, pero no me marca el ipod que se esta cargando.. a ver si alguien me puede ayudar

                                        ------------------  nota!  --------------------

eliminen el potenciometro! jaja no sirve para nada , se me olvido mencionar que eso lo hice e el simulador porque pense que no me iba a regular bien los 5.0 vcc pero me quede boquiabierto cuando medi las terminales en el regulador armado.. asi que el potenciometro se elimina


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 14, 2008)

Hola.
Quita el potenciómetro, el USB trabaja con 5V, imagino que conoces cuales son los terminales (+) y (-) en el USB, asegurate que los 5V están bien conectado a estos terminales.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gatteen (Ago 15, 2008)

si, fue lo que descubri  el potenciometro lo quite y ajuste las terminales..

pues lo que me resulto fue que ahora cuando conecto el cable al ipod si esta dormido pss des pierta y asi.. pero no me sigue apareciendo el simbolo en la bateria en la pantalla de "cargandose", no se si ya asi estara bien, o si es necesario que aparezca el simbolo del enchufe en la pilitha para que el ipod comience a cagrarse...

en fin.. son detalles menores, pero en si, el cargador regula muy bien y pues si me sirvio jeje


----------



## gatteen (Ago 20, 2008)

necesito mas corriente! :O

ai alguien experimentado en fuentes me pudiera ayudar... porque solo me produce como 150microamp x[ jeje porfavor


----------



## tjdor (Ago 20, 2008)

Puede ser por varioa motivos:
1.- Te da suficiente corriente el transformador?
2.- Parece que pones un potenciometro para ajustar mejor la tension, pero ¿de cuanta resistencia pones ese potenciometro?. Si es muy grande es normal que no te deje pasar corriente.
3.- Que tension necesitas para la carga?


----------



## jvk85321 (Ago 28, 2008)

gatteen dijo:
			
		

> necesito mas corriente! :O
> 
> ai alguien experimentado en fuentes me pudiera ayudar... porque solo me produce como 150microamp x[ jeje porfavor



El problema no es la corriente, los ipod como los sony mp4 requieren una activacion por los pines de datos del usb para que comience la carga.

Por ejemplo si pones tu ipod en un hub usb con fuente pero sin conectar al computador no carga. Esto es para asegurarse que lo conectas al pc y no a una fuente cualquiera.

Existen circuitos para cargar el ipod sin un pc, busca en google.


----------



## jvk85321 (Ago 28, 2008)

te encontre otro diagrama, espero que sirva


----------



## gatteen (Ago 28, 2008)

o0orale... si pues algo asi me imagine que pasaria x], pues hace poco conecte mi zune al cargador que arme y me tardo toda la noche para cargar al 75% jeje, por eso me preocupaba la corriente.. pero pues tratare con las resistencias que dice en el diagrama que me das jvk85321, a ver que pasa... ya veremos jeje...

aunque la verdad me regula muy bien, no se calienta tanto y pues.. se puede utilizar como un circuito confiable agregandole un fusible antes de Vin del regulador 7805 y usarlo como fuente digital jeje...

de algo tenia que servir  pero muchas gracias


----------



## LORD KSPER (Ago 28, 2008)

Hola a todos, 

tengo un cargador de un celular motorola, de esos de los v6 o algo asi, me la paso un colega de la escuela. Pues mi problema consiste en que tengo una calculadora hp50g, y la he provado con otro cagador y funciona a 5V 300mA, y el que me han pasado da 5V 850mA, y mi mayor temos es que mi calculadora se arruine, no la he provado aun. hay alguna forma de bajarle a esos 850mA a 300mA o menos sin afectar el voltage de salida?

por cierto tambien tengo una fuente de cargador samsumg, cuando le conecto el voltimetro me da 5v de salida, pero cuando conecto algun otro dispositivo para alimentarlo no los da? o sea que no hay corriente, en la salida tengo 4 cables, uno amarillo, rojo, negro y blanco, hay que hacer algun puente o algo?

gracias de antemano


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 28, 2008)

Hola.
Tu calculadora funciona con 5V.
Haz medido las fuentes con un votímetro, si es así, cuáles son los voltajes.
Si no lo haz hecho, sería bueno que lo hagas.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## LORD KSPER (Sep 2, 2008)

saludos

Claro que lo he hecho, pues como en la mayoria de las fuentes, de "5V" no dan lo que dicen de voltage, unas 4.99V otras 5.1 o algo similar. mi problema no es el voltage, si no la corriente, he dicho que tengo una de 850mA y quiero reducirla a 400mA sin afectar el voltage, o menos, es posible hacer eso? Mi mayor temor es arruinar mi calculadora por un exeso de corriente, advierto que soy aficionado 

gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 2, 2008)

LORD KSPER dijo:
			
		

> saludos
> 
> Claro que lo he hecho, pues como en la mayoria de las fuentes, de "5V" no dan lo que dicen de voltage, unas 4.99V otras 5.1 o algo similar. mi problema no es el voltage, si no la corriente, he dicho que tengo una de 850mA y quiero reducirla a 400mA sin afectar el voltage, o menos, es posible hacer eso? Mi mayor temor es arruinar mi calculadora por un exeso de corriente, advierto que soy aficionado



4.99 y 5.1 te parece que es no dar 5V? NO HACE FALTA MUCHA PRECISION EN UN USB     

A que sos aficionado? A la electronica me parece que no jeje porq lo que preguntas...mmm...
 te voy a poner algo que puse en otro post asi lo lees, tampoco es la gran explicacion   




> mr_drivera escribió:
> 
> 
> Cuando una batería se empieza a descargar, se disminuye el voltaje junto con la corriente, o sólo la corriente o cómo funciona eso?



Es parecido a lo de tengo unas pilas de 2400ma y mi circuito consume 250ma se puede quemar?

Lo de arriba es algo que se ve bastante en el foro lamentablemente y que voy a tratar de aclarar

Las baterias NO ENTREGAN CORRIENTE... entregan una TENSION.. que dependiendo de la carga que este conectada va a circular una CORRIENTE determinada esto es la ley de ohm...
V=I*R

Supongamos que tenemos un transformador de 12V 1A por ej... eso quiere decir que la corriente maxima que se le puede pedir es de 1A, ahora... si le conectamos una lampara de 10w la corriente que le vamos a estar pidiendo al transformador va a ser de 0,83A. si le ponemos una de 4w la corriente va a ser de 0,33A...


----------



## melevin (Oct 17, 2008)

Bueno era justo lo que necesitaba saber, pues tenía (me robaron por tomar con mujeres)un Mp4 Phillips y cuando lo conecte a esos cargadores Chinos no pasaba nada, solo encendia el display pero no habia indicador de que la bateria estuviera cargandose.
Mi sugerencia sería utilizar algun diodo Zener entre los 5v y tierra, en caso de sobre voltaje o algun pico de tension, nadie arriesgaria sus 300$ (Ipod) con un cargador muy sencillo no?


----------



## nato (Oct 17, 2008)

oye lo de la fuente de 5v del chamaco este lord ksper olvidate de eso, eso no se va a quemar porque lo que dice la fuente es que brinda 5v y 850mA creo esos 850mA son los que la fuente puede otorgar si tu calculadora consume nada mas 330mA eso es lo que la fuente va a entregar.. los 850mA es el limite de la fuente...

asi que no te preocupes de eso y dale paya!


----------



## mauricioh (Oct 27, 2008)

Hola! queria saber si este circuito que concegui puede funcionar asi me lo pongo a hacer para incorporarlo a un amplificador que arme! no veo muy bien voy a armarlo en el pcb wizar y subo la placa! pero primero quiero saber si puede funcionar! saludos mauricio


----------



## gaston sj (Oct 28, 2008)

para incorporarlo a un amplificador?


----------



## mauricioh (Oct 28, 2008)

si ya que si escuchas copn tu mp4 y estas en una joda no vas a queres que se termien la carga de la bateria! ja saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hola.

Gatteen, te funcionó lo de las resistencias en el ipod? 

yo tengo el mismo problema para cargar el ipod, la diferencia es que usé un cargador de celular, corte la terminal y le puse un USB ja ja, todo estaba bien, identifique (+) y (-) pero no aparecia el simbolo de carga en el ipod...

Saludos.


----------



## mauricioh (Oct 29, 2008)

Eso queria saber! si funciono el de las resistencia de 470 kO? si funciono me lo pongo a hacer! saludos


----------



## mauricioh (Oct 29, 2008)

me sirve un an7805 para regular en voltage? 1A maximo! saludos


----------



## perroncho2 (Dic 8, 2008)

En este link explican el tipo de tension que requiere el ipor/iphone etc para que se pueda cargar: http://www.raton.cl/2008/10/30/como-fabricar-un-cargador-usb-para-iphone-3g-ipod/

Espero que sea de ayuda.


----------



## martinm76uy (Sep 12, 2010)

La pagina de perroncho2 tiene muy buena info. Parece que precisa + 2 y  +2.5V en las patas de datos para cargar. Gracias.


----------



## interceptor (Ene 23, 2011)

No te preocupes amigo el tema no es tan complicado como parace aqui te dejo un pdf q encontre en la web donde se explica claramente tolo los pasos,disfrutalo!!!


----------



## JADA (Feb 9, 2011)

Hola gatteen, te sugiero que hagas esta prueba con tu cargador, 
pon a cargar tu juguete APAGADO y asi SI te debe cargar.

me cuentas.

jada.


----------

